

The Heroku API was down - dencold
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/543

======
bgentry
The title of this story, "Apps are down" is a complete mischaracterization of
this incident. "Heroku Dashboard/API" would be more appropriate.

Nobody's app stopped running because of this.

Edit: Thanks for correcting it!

~~~
dencold
my apologies, I was referring to the "apps" dashboard page, which was
inaccessible during the outage. thanks for the quick resolution!

------
dencold
CLI tool is also down, heroku engineers have acknowledged the issue:

[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/543](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/543)

------
andrewvc
Uptime has never really been Heroku's strong suit. I wonder why we've never
heard a meta-analysis from them as far as what they could do to improve it.

~~~
bgentry
To clarify, this incident did not impact running applications. It only
affected the ability to make changes to running apps. AKA, this incident did
not affect application uptime.

Feel free to view Heroku's 12-month historical uptime data here:
[https://status.heroku.com/uptime](https://status.heroku.com/uptime)

~~~
andrewvc
It affected my ability to run commands on production applications. The fact
that the status was degraded only for 'development' was, in my mind,
disingenuous. Production should should have been orange, not green.

~~~
bgentry
I interpreted your original comment, "Uptime has never really been Heroku's
strong suit", to refer to _application uptime_. I guess you're actually
referring to something different.

AFAIK, when any other provider speaks about "uptime", they're referring to
whether or not the service they're selling is up and running. For AWS, that'd
be whether your instance or ELB is up and running as expected. For Heroku,
it's whether your app is up and running.

Issues in the control plane that affect your ability to make changes to your
resources are generally outside the scope of any "service uptime" numbers you
see published (unless that uptime is specific to the API/control plane).

Edit: We do our best to publish info for both the service, and for its control
plane. I would agree that our status site categories ("production" vs.
"development") might not be the best way to label this split. Previously we
used "app operations" and "tools". We may yet change it again.

~~~
andrewvc
My impression was that development meant apps not in the production env. Now
it's much more clear. I'd definitely change the wording.

~~~
dencold
Agreed, this was confusing to me as well, especially since there is no real
concept of "development" on the heroku platform. you can't separate your
dev/test apps from your production instances in heroku, they are all just
treated as "production". might be helpful to clarify this on the status page
at some point.

~~~
bgentry
The detailed explanation is here, linked from the status site:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-
status#status-i...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/heroku-
status#status-information)

------
danso
Update: "We lost the primary database for the Heroku API. Our engineers are
failing over to a replacement."

[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/543](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/543)

------
bguillet
They're back!

